# Call Me A Meanie But I Do Not Like Dogs In The Pet Store



## Lee (Sep 16, 2021)

The dog is not the one picking out or paying for the food so why do they have to be there in the store?

I went in to get something for the cat and darn near lost it when I almost fell in a puddle of pee.

Not to mention the fact that I do not like it when my butt gets sniffed while standing at the checkout by a big slobbering mutt whose owner is completely oblivious to the fact because she has her back turned trying to converse with the guy behind her.

I like dogs but next time I go in there I am taking my cat.....20 pounds of snarling biting cat to protect me from unwanted advances.

Rant over for today.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Sep 16, 2021)

I feel the same way when I’m out for a walk.

People should shorten the lead or step off of the
path instead of letting their animals pounce on people and slobber all over.

It’s even more annoying when the owner starts gushing about how much he likes me, he just wants to say hello, he won’t hurt you, etc...

Don’t get me wrong I like animals I just don’t like ignorant pet owners.


----------



## Tish (Sep 16, 2021)

@Lee I am so sorry that happened to you.
I also dislike any animals in a pet store with the exception of fish. But my reasons are because of puppy and kitten factories, backyard breeders that sell to pet stores, they really grind my gears.


----------



## win231 (Sep 16, 2021)

When it's 80-100 degrees outside, people can't leave their dogs in a car.
When I'm in a pet store or the Vet, I check the floor as I walk around.  I know dogs communicate by marking, the floors are tile & employees can't always follow every dog with a mop.
As for dogs jumping on me, I live for the moment.      But I do understand that not everyone likes it.


----------



## Chris21E (Sep 16, 2021)

My pet are birds, was upset when a friend brought her pet to our breakfast. Not a hater just find it rude.


----------



## Jules (Sep 16, 2021)

win231 said:


> When it's 80-100 degrees outside, people can't leave their dogs in a car.


I don’t care what the temperature is, people can leave their dogs or any animal at home.  Unless it is truly is used for seeing or hearing impaired people, and it’s a legitimate certification, there’s no reason to have your pet with you.  



win231 said:


> When I'm in a pet store or the Vet,


That’s different.  You expect to see pets there, not in grocery or clothing stores or gyms.  

It seems people take their pets to the mall, etc because they want attention for themselves.


----------



## Chris21E (Sep 16, 2021)

It got out of hand with all manner of pets in stores and planes. Called comfort pets...


----------



## Llynn (Sep 16, 2021)

I don't like any animal in any store. People who claim they just can't go anywhere without fluffy to soothe them are just gaming the system. I especially dislike pets squirming their soiled bottoms around in shopping cart infant seats.

Just another example of the fur baby idiocy.


----------



## Irwin (Sep 16, 2021)

I've been seeing more dogs in grocery stores lately, and none of the owners seem at all handicapped. They've all been well behaved, though... the dogs, that is. Sometimes the owners are a little squirrely.

I don't have a problem with dogs in the pet store or the home improvement center or anywhere else, but I can understand women having a problem with dogs sticking their nose in the woman's crotch. People need to be a little more considerate and attentive to their dogs, but it could be that they're using their dogs as a way to bond with people. I used to take my dog to the park as a way to try to meet women. It worked!


----------



## MickaC (Sep 16, 2021)

I have 3 dogs myself.
But
I totally understand the issue as to where they can be taken.
I do not take my guys to anyone else's place....nor do i want others to bring them to mine.
As far as public places......service dogs, yes.......pet stores allowing pets in their stores, yes.....but....owners need to have consideration of other customers.....i've never taken mine to a pet store.
Yes......using our fur kids as a bonding motions.....but.....owners need to use consideration as well.
When i'm out and about.....even though i'm a dog person.....don't like other people's dogs all over me.....owners - manners and training, please.


----------



## timoc (Sep 16, 2021)

I have a dog, he doesn't pee or poo on my carpet, he doesn't slobber all over me and he lives in the TV.......I call him Scooby Doo.


----------



## Leonie (Sep 16, 2021)

The local council where I recently lived was considering allowing dogs on buses.  Not sure if it ever eventuated, but it certainly wasn't about to get my vote.  I'm a dog lover, but enough is enough.  Service dogs are a different kettle of fish, of course.


----------



## win231 (Sep 16, 2021)

Jules said:


> I don’t care what the temperature is, people can leave their dogs or any animal at home.  Unless it is truly is used for seeing or hearing impaired people, and it’s a legitimate certification, there’s no reason to have your pet with you.
> 
> 
> That’s different.  You expect to see pets there, not in grocery or clothing stores or gyms.
> ...


Yes, people can leave their dogs at home.  But the large pet stores in my area do allow people to bring their dogs into the store.
Except for registered service animals, dogs are not allowed in grocery or clothing stores or gyms.  I've never seen a dog in any of those places.
Re:  people wanting attention, you are reading something into people that isn't there.


----------



## Nathan (Sep 16, 2021)

Lee said:


> I do not like it when my butt gets sniffed while standing at the checkout by a big slobbering mutt


That's actually a form of flattery in the animal world, but yea, dogs do abide by different social mores.


----------



## Jules (Sep 16, 2021)

win231 said:


> But the large pet stores in my area do allow people to bring their dogs into the store.


You’re right.  I misread that the title was about pet stores.  It’s not many but definitely not uncommon to see people with their pets in any store now.  Who needs their dog in the grocery cart.  They stick a vest that they bought online and say it’s registered.  I don’t think I’m misreading their attention seeking.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Sep 16, 2021)

win231 said:


> Yes, people can leave their dogs at home.  But the large pet stores in my area do allow people to bring their dogs into the store.
> Except for registered service animals, dogs are not allowed in grocery or clothing stores or gyms.  I've never seen a dog in any of those places.
> Re:  people wanting attention, you are reading something into people that isn't there.


Service dogs DO NOT HAVE TO BE REGISTERED.  You can train your own service dog.  But their are many fake service dogs taken into stores.

I remember when we had a retired but still willing to work older service dog that we got from golden retriever rescue.  I was at the mall with my three year old with Down Syndrome, my total care six year old in his wheelchair, and our “repurposed” 60 pound golden retriever service dog.

A woman rushed up to me and exclaimed “you are so lucky you get to bring your dog to the mall.”  Yup, that’s me lucky


----------



## Chris21E (Sep 16, 2021)

The last straw Ducks, snakes, as others on planes... 

https://www.unitedservicedog.com/tr...w-_C8Shiw17pb4d0X_meHOK6dsR_f_eMaAn4VEALw_wcB


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Sep 16, 2021)

@Lee You meanie!   

But hey, I quite agree so I'm a meanie too. As I left Home Depot today, a woman was accompanied by her Airedale who was the size of a small pony. A really big dog. No service dog vest but it looked freshly groomed. I agree that the whole dogs everywhere thing is way out of hand. But who am I but some cranky old man! And my condo sits at the end of the row where I live. It's Poop Central for the other residents. And guess what, no one picks up after their dog either, not EVER! It's disgusting.


----------



## MickaC (Sep 16, 2021)

Chris P Bacon said:


> @Lee You meanie!
> 
> But hey, I quite agree so I'm a meanie too. As I left Home Depot today, a woman was accompanied by her Airedale who was the size of a small pony. A really big dog. No service dog vest but it looked freshly groomed. I agree that the whole dogs everywhere thing is way out of hand. But who am I but some cranky old man! And my condo sits at the end of the row where I live. It's Poop Central for the other residents. And guess what, no one picks up after their dog either, not EVER! It's disgusting.


That is disgusting.......those dog parents of the poop machines should be fined.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Sep 16, 2021)

MickaC said:


> That is disgusting.......those dog parents of the poop machines should be fined.


I’m just glad that I don’t have children or grandchildren that play in that yard. I don’t walk there anymore often than I have to but yes, there should be some sort of control. Unfortunately the HOA president is slowly buying up all the condos he can and turning them into “pet friendly”rentals. I’ll be moving by the end of next month but the pet situation is only a part of why.


----------



## MickaC (Sep 16, 2021)

Keeping on the same topic, Chris P Bacon.
My neighbour on the south side of me has a little dog.
I've been in this house for 5 1/2 years.......and only a handful of times i've seen someone pick up poo.
Kids, adults, barefeet tramp all over the yard.......which must feel good on the feet and between your toes.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Sep 16, 2021)

I’ll take your thought about it as being true. Might be something to what you say though. 
I know for sure that as soon as it hits the ground, flies are all over it, just before they land on 
poor kids popsicle!


----------



## win231 (Sep 16, 2021)

As a dog lover (and an ALL animal lover) I am also disgusted by people who don't pick up after their dogs.  But, we need to remember, that is not a reflection on dogs; it's a reflection on *HUMANS.*
Slobs are slobs, whether they have a dog or not.


----------



## MickaC (Sep 16, 2021)

@Chris P Bacon    Yes, it is true.
Kids out there as well....no concern to what they step into.    GROSS !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MickaC (Sep 16, 2021)

I always have my back yard picked up whenever the poo happens.....so gross stepping on it.
I'll tell you something gross..........My corgi, Micki recycles......but.....not hers or Noah's......just Shaalee's......must be very tasty.
That's why i do the pick right after.


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Sep 16, 2021)

I’ve known dogs to do that too. I’ve also known some who found cat litter to be quite the delicacy. Personally, I’d think those Little Rock’s would be hard on the teeth but some dogs will eat just about anything. Thank goodness I’m a pig!


----------



## win231 (Sep 16, 2021)

MickaC said:


> I always have my back yard picked up whenever the poo happens.....so gross stepping on it.
> I'll tell you something gross..........My corgi, Micki recycles......but.....not hers or Noah's......just Shaalee's......must be very tasty.
> That's why i do the pick right after.


That's so common, they have a name for it - "Coprophagia."  Some Vets theorize that it's due to missing nutrients in the dog's diet.
I don't agree; I think some dogs are into recycling out of concern for the planet.


----------



## mrstime (Sep 16, 2021)

win231 said:


> When it's 80-100 degrees outside, people can't leave their dogs in a car.
> When I'm in a pet store or the Vet, I check the floor as I walk around.  I know dogs communicate by marking, the floors are tile & employees can't always follow every dog with a mop.
> As for dogs jumping on me, I live for the moment.      But I do understand that not everyone likes it.


Why would anyone take take a dog out on a hot day anyway? People take their dogs with them to yard sale, why? The dog is better off at home because I feel quite sure the dog doesn't care about waiting for Mommy or Daddy  while they  snoop around the sale.


----------



## win231 (Sep 16, 2021)

mrstime said:


> Why would anyone take take a dog out on a hot day anyway? People take their dogs with them to yard sale, why? The dog is better off at home because I feel quite sure the dog doesn't care about waiting for Mommy or Daddy  while they  snoop around the sale.


Maybe for the same reason they would take their wife & kids out on a hot day.


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 16, 2021)

I don't usually mind,  unless the dog is really obnoxious.  I like most dogs.

Tractor Supply allows dogs, even seem to encourage them, around here anyway.  And they are more hardware store than pet store.


----------



## Irwin (Sep 16, 2021)

I just came back from King Soopers (Krogers) and a woman in there had two dogs — kind of medium sized poodle looking dogs. She seemed a bit off mentally so maybe they were service dogs or comfort dogs, but I didn't really give them much thought. About ten minutes later, I heard vicious sounding barks coming from a few aisles over near the produce section. I have no idea what the trouble was, but obviously, that's not good when your dog freaks out in the store. And dogs in a grocery store just seems a bit unsanitary.


----------



## timoc (Sep 17, 2021)

MickaC said:


> Keeping on the same topic, Chris P Bacon.
> My neighbour on the south side of me has a little dog.
> I've been in this house for 5 1/2 years.......and only a handful of times i've seen someone pick up poo.
> Kids, adults, barefeet tramp all over the yard......._which must feel good on the feet and between your toes._


Someone, somewhere is bound to say, "It's really good for the skin, the ancient Incas swore by it."


----------



## fmdog44 (Sep 17, 2021)

Why take a dog to a store? Are there no doors where they live?


----------



## Alligatorob (Sep 17, 2021)

Irwin said:


> dogs in a grocery store


My dog would love it, she'd be on a shopping spree in the meat department in no time!


----------



## Remy (Sep 17, 2021)

I'm sorry about that Lee. I'm just not fond of pets stores for some reason. And that was very irresponsible of that dog owner regarding the pee! Once at PETCO there was a guy with a bigger snake around his neck and head. It was kind of creepy.

My cats dry food comes form the vet and I get the food for the ferals at Walmart or grocery stores.

Do you ever order from Chewy? If I order in the morning I get it the next day because I think they have a warehouse in Nevada.


----------



## feywon (Sep 17, 2021)

Some Pet Stores (like Pet Smart) have boarding facilities as well as pet-grooming ones.  Some stores the groomers have a direct entrance from street but the few boarding ones i've used the check in was at back of store. 

i totally agree that the people need to stay more aware of the animal and what it is doing, but hey a lot of people don't even mind their own behaviors in public:  Bumping into people without saying excuse me; blocking aisles with kids strung out across it, or talking to someone else with carts parked side by side; even in pre-pandemic times drove me crazy to see/hear people coughing sneezing without covering their mouth or worse covering with hand then touching a bunch of items before going to checkout.  Hearing it is worse because i don't know how close they may be to me, so usually turn to check.  And i have long coughed/sneezed into my elbow when i couldn't get a tissue out of my pocket fast enough.


----------



## Gary O' (Sep 17, 2021)

I have a love for all dogs, anywhere

I have a huge appreciation for well trained dogs
......especially on a wet day


----------



## WheatenLover (Sep 17, 2021)

My daughter takes our dog into the pet store. It's allowed, and he enjoys walking around, seeing all the dog stuff, greeting other dogs if the owner gives permission (or vice versa). *If dog owners tell one of the workers that their dog peed on the floor, the workers will clean it up right away.* Our dog is too intent on shoplifting and greeting other dogs to think about anything else. My daughter stops him from shoplifting, or if it's a cookie from the cookie bar, which a dog his size can easily reach, she pays for it.

I haven't been in a store in a long time, but pre-Covid, I never saw dogs in stores anywhere except the large national pet store and Tractor Supply. They are invited to be there. In TS, my dog is fascinated with the dog-related items that cover 3-4 aisles. He also likes it because the people who work there make a big fuss over him.

I think the problems people have with dogs in stores like this are with the dog owners.


----------



## WheatenLover (Sep 17, 2021)

mrstime said:


> Why would anyone take take a dog out on a hot day anyway? People take their dogs with them to yard sale, why? The dog is better off at home because I feel quite sure the dog doesn't care about waiting for Mommy or Daddy  while they  snoop around the sale.


They probably take them to yard sales because they are conducted outside. I wouldn't do that -- if I am at a yard sale, I want to concentrate on that, not look after my dog.

On hot days, my daughter will take our dog for a hike, shorter than usual, because it is cooler in the forest where she goes. BUT he wears boots to keep his paw pads from getting burned on hot pavement (parking lots, mostly). And he carries a lightweight collapsible water bowl on his harness, and she carries water for him.

It is always my daughter doing things like this for our dog, because I cannot participate right now.


----------



## win231 (Sep 17, 2021)

WheatenLover said:


> My daughter takes our dog into the pet store. It's allowed, and he enjoys walking around, seeing all the dog stuff, greeting other dogs if the owner gives permission (or vice versa). *If dog owners tell one of the workers that their dog peed on the floor, the workers will clean it up right away.* Our dog is too intent on shoplifting and greeting other dogs to think about anything else. My daughter stops him from shoplifting, or if it's a cookie from the cookie bar, which a dog his size can easily reach, she pays for it.
> 
> I haven't been in a store in a long time, but pre-Covid, I never saw dogs in stores anywhere except the large national pet store and Tractor Supply. They are invited to be there. In TS, my dog is fascinated with the dog-related items that cover 3-4 aisles. He also likes it because the people who work there make a big fuss over him.
> 
> I think the problems people have with dogs in stores like this are with the dog owners.


The dog owners aren't the only problem some people have with dogs in stores.
I have met a few ignorant people who actually believe ALL animals are filthy & carry disease, and people are clean.


----------



## WheatenLover (Sep 18, 2021)

win231 said:


> The dog owners aren't the only problem some people have with dogs in stores.
> I have met a few ignorant people who actually believe ALL animals are filthy & carry disease, and people are clean.


I haven't met anyone like that. No way I'd engage in a conversation with them. Well, knowing myself, I would probably point out that, after decades of pets living with me, I have never caught a disease from them. Plus, show me some filth on my dog, I double dog dare you!

Of course, the dog has had his moments, but not in public:


----------



## katlupe (Sep 19, 2021)

I do not have a dog any longer and I only had one so this is not an expert opinion, but I think people take their dogs with them because as soon as their dog sees them getting ready to leave they want to go with them. They love to ride in the car for some reason. My bf takes his dogs for a short ride if he is going to be going somewhere that they can't go. He doesn't take them inside the store, but he does take his corgi to the races (outside).


----------



## WheatenLover (Sep 19, 2021)

katlupe said:


> I  I think people take their dogs with them because as soon as their dog sees them getting ready to leave they want to go with them.


My daughter takes Aidan with her when she goes through drive-throughs, or when I have a short appointment. He is always eager to ride in the car. He can always tell when we are going somewhere and stands in front of us, barking. He doesn't want to be left behind.

We never leave him in the car alone. If he sees an Amish horse & buggy, he gets in the front seat, puts his paws on the steering wheel, and barks. He looks like he is planning to drive away.


----------

